# Life expectancy of a off set smoker?



## KeithGrowe (May 22, 2018)

Hello all,

I've been looking at getting a good offset smoker, and we're looking at the Lang Hybrid 36" smokers.  They are pretty pricey, but if they will last a life time then they would be worth it.  

What is the real world life time expectancy of a 1/4" steel offset smoker.  I live in FL, and it will be outside, and will be moist/wet most of it's life.  My experience from living in Fl, is that most things made of steel will not last "generations," but this might not be the case with a smoker.  Mostly due to the seasoning from the smoke and fats from use. 

So just looking for feedback,

Keith


----------



## 73saint (May 22, 2018)

I have an old Lang 36” patio. I live in south Louisiana and we don’t have cover in the area I keep my Lang. I do, however, keep it covered all the time when not in use. 

Having said all that, my fiancée and I were just having this discussion.  I really feel like my smoker will last forever, as long as I do my part. I keep it Clean, dry, oiled, covered and chained.


----------



## dcecil (May 22, 2018)

Lang is a great pit, 1/4 inch steel will last a long long time if cared for.  You will not be disappointed.  As far as the life time deal, if your like the rest of us, your gonna wanna bigger one with in a few years lol.


----------



## BKING! (May 22, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Lang is a great pit, 1/4 inch steel will last a long long time if cared for.  You will not be disappointed.  As far as the life time deal, if your like the rest of us, your gonna wanna bigger one with in a few years lol.



This is me lol. I don’t foresee myself keeping a smoker for longer than about 4 years.


----------



## dcecil (May 22, 2018)

BKING! said:


> This is me lol. I don’t foresee myself keeping a smoker for longer than about 4 years.


I’m already planning where I can park a trailer pit like yours lol


----------



## BKING! (May 22, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I’m already planning where I can park a trailer pit like yours lol



I have mine in the basement. I’m already saving up for an upgrade just in case I wish to trade it in a few years.


----------



## KeithGrowe (May 23, 2018)

what kind of Oil do  you all use to oil it?  Also, just the outside or the inside too?


----------



## BKING! (May 23, 2018)

KeithGrowe said:


> what kind of Oil do  you all use to oil it?  Also, just the outside or the inside too?



I’d definitely season the inside with a high temp oil like canola, avocado, or grape seed. Some people season the outside of the firebox but I don’t.


----------



## phatbac (May 23, 2018)

I use canola oil/Pam spray for my cook chamber and i use mineral oil for my firebox. i got away from using the mineral oil and my firebox paint has peeled because of that and i have some rust. I'm going to repaint on Monday and then i will re-oil with mineral oil on the FB. 

I think a Lang, if cared for moderately, should last many many years minimum. i have seen 20 year old Langs for sale and they need a bit of wire-brush and some paint and they are fine.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## 73saint (May 23, 2018)

I use this on both the firebox as well as the inside of my Lang. There is zero rust on the firebox and it’s an older Lang.


----------



## beef_chief (May 23, 2018)

Is that oil for the firebox going on the inside or outside?


----------



## 73saint (May 23, 2018)

beef_chief said:


> Is that oil for the firebox going on the inside or outside?


Outside of firebox, inside of smoker


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2018)

I'm in Florida too, and my Lang sits outside. I do have a cover for it, but every time I fire it up I give it a good spray with Pam inside & out of the cooking chamber, and the outside of the firebox. I even spray the tables & shelf underneath. When I cook on it I cover the shelves with foil for easy cleanup. So far no rust & I think my Grandson wants me to put it in my will for him. If it doesn't last 20-30 years I would really be surprised.
Al


----------

